# Resting beans and freezing



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Apologies if this has been often answered. I have only frozen beans that have rested for a week or so on the assumption that gasses need to escape. Does it matter? What would happen if I froze them as they arrived in the post, a couple of days after roasting? Thank you.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I've wondered this as well but I don't remember there ever being any sort of consensus reached, and someone started an experiment but made a mistake of some sort and had to abandon it as it could have invalidated the results.

I would guess (and I use the word advisedly) that, as the advice seems to generally be that the degassing valve needs to be sealed prior to freezing, you would either be best to allow resting first (as you are), or allow time for resting when they came out. However from what I remember reading on the subject (having not attempted any kind of 'testing' myself), it seems that how the beans are defrosted and subsequently stored seems to be the biggest deal.

I must admit I just buy no more than 1kg and use it within a month. (Or more likely, Rave's 3x250g espresso taster pack and then pick up a bag of whatever takes my fancy if I run out). My guess is that I'd end up defrosting them wrongly and kill them with condensation when they probably didn't benefit in terms of freshness in the first place!


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

I've been wondering about freezing too. I've just taken delivery of a 1kg of Italian Job, roasted on the 20th August. It will likely take me a month to get through them.. will they be OK sealed between uses and in a dark cupboard, or should I split the bag and freeze half to keep them 'fresh' ? How do I then 'defrost' before us ?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks for your thoughts on this, hotmetal, and I generally do as you do - buy what I need although I realised that I need an insurance policy of back up beans and so do have some in the freezer, along with measures of decaf beans (from a coffee compass bag), which I don't get through at a fast rate.

So far as your query goes Neil, I don't know Italian job but would have thought a month is okay. In any event you will prolong freshness by using an airtight container such as the one sold by Coffee Compass or the Airscape one sold by Ethical Addictions. Defrosting? Leave sealed and allow to come to room temperature.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

You should always freeze before they have rested and degassed preferably, then rest/degas after thawing


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

CamV6 said:


> You should always freeze before they have rested and degassed preferably, then rest/degas after thawing


 Thank you - presumably the freezing, then arrests any natural process taking place so no degassing will occur in the container (and it won't explode).


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Last thread about this someone said to degas first. Probably makes bugger all difference.


----------

